
Petoi Bittle: A Palm-sized Robot Dog for STEM and Fun for less than $200 - petoi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/petoi/bittle
======
petoi
Please check out our open source project:
[https://github.com/PetoiCamp/OpenCat](https://github.com/PetoiCamp/OpenCat)

